# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  British Dragon Testabol fake

## gerhardelch

Hi there!

I got these BD products which are currently really common Europe . I know these are fake, but how much compound is there in a 250ml vial.
Is there someone with experiences?



greetings!!

----------


## MichaelCC

why you bought it , when you know it's fake  :Wink:  ? It doesn't make sense to me ...

----------


## abuleh

Hey,

I know this thread is 6 month old. I was just wondering if anyone has experience with these. The question is are the fake or replica. Did they do their job?

~abuleh

----------


## gixxerboy1

they are replicas, the product line is questionable.

----------


## abuleh

> they are replicas, the product line is questionable.


Thanks man. This means they contain agent, right? I agree, the product line ist questionable but I rather have replicas and use them than fakes and dumping them in the trash.....

~abuleh

----------


## gixxerboy1

from what ive seen they contain steroids but not always what is on the label.

----------


## grumpee

I got a few vials of BD awhile back with Test E stickers on them but was way to dark to be Test from my experience so I tossed them.

----------


## abuleh

Here are 2 Pics of the Primobol I have:

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-12855917/1.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-12855936/2.jpg.html

Color looks good!

I will just try them and report in 4 weeks if the're g2g.

~abuleh

----------


## redz

I believe alot of their stuff was actually deca or test even when labelled other wise. I will look for the report.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I believe alot of their stuff was actually deca or test even when labelled other wise. I will look for the report.


it was mostly test.

----------


## vikingvip

> Hi there!
> 
> I got these BD products which are currently really common Europe . I know these are fake, but how much compound is there in a 250ml vial.
> Is there someone with experiences?
> 
> 
> 
> greetings!!


c'est des fake mais jai trouver tres bon

----------


## vikingvip

> from what ive seen they contain steroids but not always what is on the label.


its true

----------


## Genser7

Well, injected my first shot about 24 hours ago, and almost dosnt feel annything in my quad, and rememer this is my first shot EVER. Everyone keeps talking about how bad the pip is the first time. Dose this mean it dosnt even cointain gear at all? Or am i just lucky? Sorry for the bad writing, im swedish, and not good in english.

----------


## [email protected]

You bumped a 2 year old thread. Start your own thread to ask your question.

----------

